# PCD Dec. 10



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

Just got word from SA Friday pm. Dropped the car off in Munich Oct. 14. I could pick it up at PCD Dec. 8 but that doesn't fit my schedule.

Thanks to John Weiltzen at Braman for making this happen


----------

